# Virtualbox client can't access USB from FreeBSD host



## rawthey (Aug 22, 2014)

After upgrading the host from 9.1-RELEASE to 10.0-RELEASE and reinstalling my ports my Windows XP client can't access any USB device. The USB section of the Devices menu shows a greyed out message "No USB device connected".

This worked fine with 9.1-RELEASE and the same version of Virtualbox.


```
curlew:/home/mike% pkg info -x virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-4.3.12_1
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.3.12
```
I have installed the latest Virtualbox additions (4.3.12) on the client and I've checked that the USB controller is enabled in the Virtualbox Manager.

Have I missed some setting or is this a known bug with 10.0?


----------



## gentoobob (Sep 9, 2014)

Check here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-host-virtualbox.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## rawthey (Sep 11, 2014)

gentoobob said:
			
		

> Check here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-host-virtualbox.html
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thanks. I'd set up devfs.rules long ago back with 9.1-RELEASE and things had been working fine until I upgraded. However your post prompted me to re-read that section of the handbook more carefully than before and discover the additional rule now required for usb/*.


----------

